# Stain Cedar Mailbox Post



## gotogregg (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey sweaty, 

Staining the cedar mail box will definitely prolong it's life . Use an exterior stain, like one that is made for a fencing and decking. Most places can tint the stain to your desired color, or have them in pre-made colors. Hope this helps. Let me know if you have any more questions.-Gregg Home Depot


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

What he said, but for the part that will be buried, apply a wood preservative first. Some are brown, which is good for cedar, but some are green, which should only be for the part that is buried.


----------



## sweaty (Jul 18, 2008)

The post looked BEAUTIFUL after staining it. I worked all day digging, measuring, pouring concrete, and mounting the mailbox.

Then a disgruntled former tenant bashed it with a sledgehammer.

The post is intact, but knocked back. I have to reset it.


----------

